# e/m and injury



## kviolet (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi 
I want to get some more info when billing E/M and injury or spraind in ed -what is medical decision making?
thanks


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Really need a little more info to determine MDM...was there an xray?  Rx pain meds or just OTC meds?  Most likely it is low...


----------

